# goofy husband



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm trying a new photo upload so let me know if you can't see this photo


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

hahaha thats funny. its also adorable because the horse is looking at him like what are ya doin?


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

hehe did he not tighten the cinch??


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

LOL that's funny! :lol:


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

No, nothing loose except maybe a screw in his brain :lol:
He likes laying all over her and mounting/dismounting in silly ways. He says its good training. 
glad the photo loaded


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Fras just adores him doesn't she??? She almost looks like she's laughing and likes it!!!

Great picture and I'm SOOO glad you got the pic loaded!!


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

You should make that a poster and put it on your wall


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

That's actually a good pic. I'd frame it! Where has he been lately anyway? I havent seen many posts by him...


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

He mostly logs on at work and they have been really busy. He comes on a lot on weekends too but he has been working all of those too. :-(


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Hmmm, maybe Mike was right. Maybe it's not Mike who is the bandit. Notice the bandana? Can you picture the horse with a mask? Hmmmm.......


----------



## Midwest Paint (Oct 21, 2008)

And the suspicion continues! LOL!


----------



## Quence (Jan 6, 2009)

very nice photo...certiantly shows his love for that horse,and the patience of that horse!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Midwest Paint said:


> And the suspicion continues! LOL!


I'll never tell, you can't make me


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Joshie said:


> Hmmm, maybe Mike was right. Maybe it's not Mike who is the bandit. Notice the bandana? Can you picture the horse with a mask? Hmmmm.......


 I was thinking the same thing when I saw this pic!!!


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

When i saw the video the first time it reminded me of him and fras... hmm...


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> I'll never tell, you can't make me


Me thinks you just did! But then, again, maybe you're just Mike's minion :shock: and he is having you try to take the heat off him. :wink:


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Things that make you go Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Okay I saw the carrot bandit for the first time!! It has to be him and Fras, has to be!!!


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

*in police officer voice* I'm sorry... but we need to take Fras and your hubby down to the station for investigation in a recent spout of carrot theivery.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

You are so fortunate to have a hubby you enjoys horses as much as you do! good for you


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

mlkarel2010 said:


> *in police officer voice* I'm sorry... but we need to take Fras and your hubby down to the station for investigation in a recent spout of carrot theivery.





CacheDawnTaxes said:


> You are so fortunate to have a hubby you enjoys horses as much as you do! good for you


Too bad he just got carted off to jail! :shock: :lol: :shock:


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

we're just investigating... he's not arrested.... yet....


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

CacheDawnTaxes said:


> You are so fortunate to have a hubby you enjoys horses as much as you do! good for you


Thanks I think so too
Hope he passes the polygraph :shock:


----------



## Barbarosa (May 19, 2008)

Carrots! I love carrots.. did you know, carrots are a root vegetable that originated in Afghanistan. They were purple, red, white, and yellow, but never orange. They are a member of the Umbelliferae family, which also includes celery, parsley, dill, cilantro, caraway, cumin, and the poisonous hemlock.

Both the Ancient Greeks and Romans cultivated carrots.

The Ancient Greeks called the carrot a philtron, which translates to "love charm." They believed the carrot made both men and women more amorous.

In the 16th century, Dutch carrot growers invented the orange carrot in honor of the House of Orange, the Dutch Royal Family. They did this by cross breeding pale yellow carrots with red carrots.

Newly orange, carrots traveled England with Dutch travelers during the reign of Queen Elizabeth I.

Orange carrots get their color from beta carotene.They have more beta carotene than any other vegetable. One cup of carrots has 16,679 IU of beta-carotene.

Eating too many carrots can cause a person's skin to turn yellowish orange, especially on the palms or soles of the feet. This is called carotenemia. It is completely reversible once the consumption of carrots is reduced. IT IS SAID THAT CAROTENEMIA IN EXTREAM CASSES CAN ADVANCE INTO THE HAIR OF A PERSON AND HIS HORSE.. Hence the name carrot top. I personally don't believe it.










The carrot soon caught on in England as both a food and a fashion accessory. Ladies would often use carrot tops to decorate their hats.

The settlers at Jamestown in 1607 introduced carrots to North America.

Thomas Jefferson grew a variety of different carrots in his gardens at Monticello. In 1814 he produced 18 bushels of carrots.

The scene from the movie It Happened One Night in which Clark Gable leans nonchalantly against a fence eating carrots while talking to Claudette Colbert inspired the creators of Bugs Bunny to give him the same nonchalant, carrot-eating demeanor. 






In this video we are also trying to help Vida with a new one rein stop method.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

I do believe that a carrot crime has been solved. Now, as to punishment..........



Vida, step away from the criminal. :wink:


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

A conviction already???? No Trial? No Judge? No Jury????


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> A conviction already???? No Trial? No Judge? No Jury????


Well, we practically have a carrotcrime admission!!!


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

Joshie I think you are on something there


----------



## Barbarosa (May 19, 2008)

*More of Fras and the Goofy Husband..*

a few more goofy husband shots that Vida took.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Tony, Fras must just love you to pieces!!!


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Barbarosa said:


> a few more goofy husband shots that Vida took.


Are you TRYING to prove you're the bandit? :shock:


----------

